# intro and ? about DCWC



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

First off, welcome back. 

There is a pretty regular group that shoots DCWC every Thursday evening. I'm sure they would enjoy a new face. I live a little too far away to shoot with them but they are a GREAT group. 

The regular schedule is posted at www.ncfaa-archery.com. You can find the dates of all the shoots at DCWC there. Make plans to attend the Extravaganza on May 1-2. Joe opens it up and has pretty much anything that can be shot available. 

We look forward to seeing you there. 



silverdollar77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Been lurking a bit and thinking of re-entering the sport. I have not shot in 30 years, and when I did, 4 wheel compounds were the new rage. I shot a 2 wheel PSE because that is what I could afford. I shot out of Keowee Bowmen in Clemson, SC, and when I was there we put on the Nationals in 1977. I helped build the extra ranges needed down in Issaqueena Woods and placed well in my division of Freestyle Limited.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*great place to shoot*

We have a great time shooting together there. Be sure and go to the website listed by Spoon13 above and come join us.


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks for the comments...I will put the first of May on the calendar and see if it works out...

By chance anybody going out to shoot this Sunday?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*welcome back*

Welcome back to field archery and to AT. Didn't get to go to Clemson nationals but shot there many times in SE sectionals. Bill Shane was a good friend, and always enjoyed shooting with him.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Welcome back to field archery. I look forward to getting a chance to shoot with you sometime. You'll find a good group of dedicated field archers here in nc. We have 2 other field archery ranges within 2 hours of dcwc in colfax and yadkinville. We do most of our shoots on Saturdays. You'll find dcwc to be one of the nicest field archery ranges anywhere. If you have any additional questions please feel free to send me a pm...


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

Bill Shane was the local pro at the time...it's my understanding that he has passed on...along with Jim Edens and Jack Wilson...I hear that Dan Smith is still kickin' around though...

they all taught me how to shoot and to love the sport...I grew up with their kids...all very friendly competitive teen rivalry..( it was not uncommon to go into the clubhouse before a shoot and come out, grab your bow from the rack only to find that your sights had been "moved":mg

...may they rest well...


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> www.ncfaa-archery.com.


I think it's .org

www.ncfaa-archery.org


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

It is thanks for the catch. I missed it somehow


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CarlV said:


> I think it's .org
> 
> www.ncfaa-archery.org


Sorry about that. I have it bookmarked so I don't have to remember it. And for good reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

silverdollar77 said:


> thanks for the comments...I will put the first of May on the calendar and see if it works out...
> 
> By chance anybody going out to shoot this Sunday?


Sorry,
Just seeing this on Monday. As mentioned earlier, there are some of us that shoot every Thu. evening. We usually get started on the course around 5:30; however, I'm normally there by 4:30. 

If there's any way possible, you really should come to the Extravaganza - a super fun weekend. :tongue:


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

I swung by there yesterday and talked to a fellow named Terry who was there acting as a sort of liason to answer questions. Very nice and personable and it seems his story is similar to mine...shot as a teen..hasn't shot in years and now wants to get back into it...


Very impressive setup out there...

I will definitely try and make it to the Extravaganza...thanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

silverdollar77 said:


> I swung by there yesterday and talked to a fellow named Terry who was there acting as a sort of liason to answer questions. Very nice and personable and it seems his story is similar to mine...shot as a teen..hasn't shot in years and now wants to get back into it...
> 
> 
> Very impressive setup out there...
> ...


This is my 3rd season going to DCWC - 2nd as a member. Not sure how much you were able to see on Sunday, but if you just saw the practice range, then you're in for a big surprise. :tongue: There's 14 targets on the front side, some of which you passed driving in. There's also 14 targets near the power line on the entrance road - this is the Animal range. Then there's 14 more targets on the back side. Jarlicker built this course and once you get a chance to shoot it, you'll know what we call him "evil". :wink:


----------

